# Male Animal Requests - Delay



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's an issue with the site at the moment which is preventing me from approving the Male Animal join requests.

If you've applied to join that area but haven't yet got access then please be patient a little longer. The issue should be fixed next week when I run the next batch of updates.

L


----------

